# 120 gallon stocking ideas/ help



## Moonshayde (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum because I really was getting frustrated looking around online for some tank stocking options and just would like a nice forum where I can talk to people with some experience with what I'm trying to do. So decided to give this a try 

I'm not really new to the hobby, but I am new to keeping a big tropical tank. Up till now I have been keeping fancy goldfish for about 15 years, and I have had a 10g planted tank with a betta for about 2 years and recently its just temporarily housing some cories.

So I have a 120 gallon tank, 48x24x24, almost finished fishless cycling. Filtration is a sump with built in overflow. Lighting: Coralife 48" 2x 28W T5 10K bulbs. Pool filter sand. It currently has a ton of Anubias and Java Fern. 

So onto my problem. I have been going around for days with possible tank stocking combinations. I was all set to have a peaceful community tank housing cories, kuhli loaches, fork-tailed rainbow fish and some sort of catfish, maybe pictus or a feather fin. Until I was visiting a new awesome LFS when I saw some Rope Fish. I really really liked them and started doing a ton of research to figure out if I could create a new community tank around them. 

There seems to be a ton of contradicting info on Rope Fish, but what I found out so far is:
1. They like groups. I was thinking 5-6
2. Smaller fish debatable with whether or not they will be eaten
3. They are good at getting out
4. They can be picked on by aggressive fish
5. Some people find them hard to feed/ compete for food.

As to my preferences:
I really like cat fish
I love loaches
I love anything eel-like. eg: Rope Fish, Dojo Loach, Eels
If possible I would like at least one group of schooling fish

One of my stocking possibilities were:
5 x Ropefish
6x Pictus catfish
15 x Tiger Barb
1 x Striped Raphael Catfish or Featherfin
5 x Panda Cory
5 x Julii Cory

I used AQ Advisor as a rough guide.

I would love kuhli loaches but am not sure if they will be eaten or not. I can purchase together while they are small if it would help. 

Sorry post was a little long. Just wanted to get specific feedback and provide enough information.

Any suggestions and advice welcome! :-D


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't have any experience with Rope fish and I would guess that's the same with others as no one else has posted. But I have seen them at the local pet store and the owner did tell me they are good a escaping. He keeps rocks on the lid to keep it down so they can't get out. 

I would guess that the Tiger Barbs should be fine but there is a risk of them becoming a snack once the lights go out. Same for the Kuhli loaches.

I'm interested to see how this works so please keep us posted.


----------



## Moonshayde (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for your response Warhawk. Seems I might be using my 55 gallon for a tropical setup instead but if I get any ropes I'll post about it


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Moonshayde said:


> Thanks for your response Warhawk. Seems I might be using my 55 gallon for a tropical setup instead but if I get any ropes I'll post about it



55 gallons is a nice size tank also, lots of different fish options.

Your post got me to thinking about Bichir again, I have wanted one for a while but I keep putting it off. Now might be the time to get one for my 150g tank.


Good luck


----------



## Moonshayde (Oct 19, 2015)

Im new to the Bichir scene but think they are amazing. One day I will probably get a large tank and have them in there 

Yeah I like a 55 gallon tank, just kinda stumped on what I want to go in there. Atm i'm trying to find a nice friendly catfish. Discovered Hoplo cats which look pretty fun. Wish I didn't have such a thing for all the weird fish O.O would make things much easier lol


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree Bichir are pretty cool. I keep putting it off because they grow so slow.


The biggest limit on the 55 gallons is you can't do really big fish because they are only 13" wide. I have two 55 gallons set up right now. 

The first one was set up as my angel fish tank, Angels work well because they don't get huge and like to have a nice tall tank. I only have to 2 angels so I could put a few more in but I also use the tank to hold other fish that I have to move around. If they angels pair off that will have to change but I think I have 2 males so I'm safe.

My second 55g has Blood Parrots(currently 2), my wife loves these guys and they also don't get huge. To me these guys need their own tank they will bully the other fish in a community tank but they can't really hold their own with other cichlids so they don't do well with them. I'm always looking for more BP to add to the tank some people get them but after they do the research and find out what they are they don't like them any more.


As far as catfish I really like the Raphael cats but my last two died and I haven't replaced them. They get about 8-10" so should do fine in a 55g.


----------



## Moonshayde (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes I've been looking at the Raphael. Very beautiful. All the fish I seem to like are bottom dwellers haha. Do you happen to know if raphael cats would bother either cories or kuhlis? I'd be concerned that it would eat them >.< Although, considering the numbers I'd need for the kuhlis and cories I don't think I could fit a larger catfish. I'd have to choose.

I should also clarify that my 55gallon is actually a corner bowfront, so its taller and the bottom footprint is quite wide. of course its shape could be a problem for some species.

Iv'e never seen blood parrots. Ill have to google them for fun 

I love the look of angel fish and briefly looked at getting 2 for a 55 but am nervous after the research about the pairing and that they might get too big. Is there a way to be certain you got two males or something? I have no idea about angel fish O.O

Thanks for chatting with me on this. Its greatly appreciated


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I had two Raphael cats for awhile and they never gave me any issues with other fish. They hide most of the time so you don't see them much. Corys do like bigger groups, I would like to have more but I can't get mine to breed and I don't want to pay $3-5 each for another group. I will keep trying to get them to breed I might get lucky.  

The 55g bow front is a bit differ and it should give you more options then a normal 55g. The normal is 48" long, 13" wide and 21" tall(I think) so angels work great. 


Blood parrots are ..... different. They look pretty cool and my wife just loves their personality. Most people love them or hate them. Mine will eat from your fingers and really love to interact with people. They are a hybrid fish so lots of people don't like them, but to me that doesn't matter. I have two right now but I keep my eyes open for more, even thought about breeding a few cause I think 5-6 in the tank would look great. 

On the angels I don't know how you can be sure of the sex before you buy them. I bought just the 2 because my wife liked them and so far I haven't seen any signs they are pairing off. But I have read that if they do they can be a hand full. If you got them from a breeder they might be able to tell you for sure.

Your welcome on the chatting, like most people I enjoy talking about my hobbies. Feel free to ask any questions there is a lot of knowledge on this site.


----------



## Moonshayde (Oct 19, 2015)

Haha just googled the blood parrots, too awesome, they look great. Hope you manage to find more!

I'll have to ask about the angels. I have some pretty awesome and knowledgeable fish stores around here which helps a lot.

Thanks again


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

You welcome.

Ask at the family owned fish stores if anyone breeds angels locally? That will be a good place to start. The locally breed fish will normally be healthier, prettier and bigger than others you will find. A lot of the time local breeders will sell to the fish stores.


----------

